# Logitech V470 Bluetooth Mouse



## Darksaber (Dec 12, 2007)

The Logitech V470 is a slick Bluetooth mouse for notebooks, so you can enjoy your wireless freedom on the road. It utilizes two AA batteries as a power source and can be had in either blue or white. The V470 is intended for notebooks with built-in Bluetooth and also comes with a pouch for easy transportation.

*Show full review*


----------



## danielcart (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks for the great review!

There is just a small mistake with the two last links to caseking, both go to the same article with the color white


----------



## BOSE (Dec 17, 2007)

I bought the same mouse a few days before the review came out, and i have to tell you its a fantastic mouse for laptops. But i bought the blue one, its very nice.


----------



## AustinTashis (Apr 11, 2008)

Apologies for resurrecting an old thread, but I just read this review and have a question about it. On the last page, one of the "thumbs up" points is "Solid feel," but one of the "thumbs down" points is "Plastic feels a bit flimsy." I'm having a hard time reconciling those two comments.


----------



## Darksaber (Apr 11, 2008)

AustinTashis said:


> Apologies for resurrecting an old thread, but I just read this review and have a question about it. On the last page, one of the "thumbs up" points is "Solid feel," but one of the "thumbs down" points is "Plastic feels a bit flimsy." I'm having a hard time reconciling those two comments.



Hi Austin!

It is ok if you ressurect the thread 

Well the plastic of the mouse is very solid, which means there is no creaking, the paint job is perfect and you can treat the mouse as you would any device in your notebook bag. It is a very robust mouse.

But on the other side, the mouse feels hollow and it is painfully obvious that the part is build completely out of plastic unlike other notebook logitech mice like the VX Revolution. Some may not like that.

Thus the two points.

cheers
DS


----------



## bestbuy1965 (Jul 28, 2008)

In your review of the Logitech V470 Bluetooth Mouse, you say, "you will have to reconnect it everytime the notebook is turned off."  Does this reconnection happen automatically, or does it require interaction between the user and the mouse software every time the computer is turned on?


----------



## Darksaber (Jul 29, 2008)

bestbuy1965 said:


> In your review of the Logitech V470 Bluetooth Mouse, you say, "you will have to reconnect it everytime the notebook is turned off."  Does this reconnection happen automatically, or does it require interaction between the user and the mouse software every time the computer is turned on?



No it does not. Maybe you can set your bluetooth module to automatically connect to the mouse, but not trough the software. You will have to do manually. This is a security measure, so that no other device can sneak n there instead.

cheers
DS


----------



## bestbuy1965 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank you for the reply.  This helps with my buying decision.


----------



## Hoginhawaii (Dec 2, 2018)

I just ordered the Logitech v470 to use with my 2018 MacBook Air will it work ok or should I buy a different one? I still can cancel


----------

